# how to disable an mrap for less than 50$



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

How to Disable an MRAP for Less than $50
There are some really good ideas here!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have to admit, elmers glue and glitter are not something to be found at Casa de Arklatex.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I have to admit, elmers glue and glitter are not something to be found at Casa de Arklatex.


But you could make at least one of these items right now could you not?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Well yeah. I'd think the risk of doing that equals Arklatex getting shot. A lot. But that's cause I'm in the middle of nowhere and they'd see me coming. To me it sounds like kicking a hornets nest unless you have an experienced group or a bunch of pissed off ********...


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

As soft as the ground is here in Missouri right now all you would need to do is lure anything over a few thousand pounds into a farm field. We have been pulling trucks around with dozers and track hoes for a week now.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Excuse the ignorance around here but what is an MRAP? What would happen if a person shot it a few times? Thanks.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

These are mraps( Mine Resistant Ambush Protected vehicle)


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Excuse the ignorance around here but what is an MRAP? What would happen if a person shot it a few times? Thanks.


Pain probably... lots of pain.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..how do the Ruskies speel Molatav cocktail?


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

How do you disable an MRAP? You don't have to do anything. Just give an MRAP long enough, it'll disable themselves. If you need one disable, a garden hose and some dirt/gravel road is all you'll need. Those things suck on anything except for improved/paved roads. Even then, with a loose or soft shoulder, they get stuck ridiculously easy.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prob have affirmative action drivers. Good point. Now we know how to handle those things. Thanks.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Buy spray paint in an appropriate color and paint swastikas on it. Sorry. They would look good riding into a non battle.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Going after the window sounds good but I do believe modern vehicles have IR and night vision sensors too. Might be best to try the spray insulation on the engine. The sensor came to mind and I had to repost.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

traffic spikes, steel


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I would think if you see one of these entering your property, you are in deep doo-doo. There are most likely many more to follow. jmo.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> traffic spikes, steel


They probably have run flats in the tires.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

James m said:


> Going after the window sounds good but I do believe modern vehicles have IR and night vision sensors too. Might be best to try the spray insulation on the engine. The sensor came to mind and I had to repost.


I know some MRAPs do have a forward IR camera, but it was finicky on the vehicles I worked with. It also limited to the front of the MRAP, so situational awareness would be lacking for anybody inside. The down side would be that most of a situational awareness of a vehicle comes from the gunner, not the people inside. If you have a good gunner, who's constantly scanning, sneaking up will be hard. Add a couple of MRAPs mutually supporting each other, and you've got a major issue.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sooner or later the crew has to get out.
Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

The only thing painting the windows is going to do is stop the vehicle for a short time. Teams get very good at operating with "gunner see driver do" I've even done this with humvees (sp) my gunner has Nava gated me in reverse through a town when the roads were too narrow to turn around on.

Yes, they have run flats. 

The armor is WAY too thick for coctails.

Short story. The very first culvert bomb in Iraq (as far as I am aware) was 150 lbs of HME (home made explosives) and 20 155 rounds. It was detonated directly below the Buffalo. (Largest MRAP varient) it was blown 15 feet in the air, did a barrel roll and a half, and landed on its lid.
The vehicle was still functional, not one single penetration, everyone inside was dead from over pressurization. 

The hole went 6 feet down the road, and 21 feet across. All they did was stuff explosives in the drainage culvert under the freeway. (MSR 1 for those who know)

The wrecker came, they collected the bodies, rolled it back over and pulled it from the hole, and drove it home.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

The author of the article, Justin King, is providing information about how to disable a MRAP which is a vehicle currently used by the U.S military. Although nothing disclosed is classified, this discussion serves no purpose other than to put at risk U.S. military personnel serving in harms way. Remember, the internet and therefore this forum is accessible worldwide.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Most any armored vehicle can be stopped with a few glass bottles filled with a 50/50 mix (by weight) of lacquer thinner and Styrofoam. Mix it up, put it in the bottles, fit the mouth with a tight fitting cotton wick. Light and release so that it impacts the front or sides of the vehicle. It works because it obscures the vision of the drivers, disables the IR vision, and it really scares the $hit out of the occupants. It will also catch the tires on fire (they are foam filled , I believe), and will burn for a very long time. Foam filled tires are better than "run flat tires because they have no air to release - the same tires are used on armored transport vehicles like Loomis.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Most any armored vehicle can be stopped with a few glass bottles filled with a 50/50 mix (by weight) of lacquer thinner and Styrofoam. Mix it up, put it in the bottles, fit the mouth with a tight fitting cotton wick. Light and release so that it impacts the front or sides of the vehicle. It works because it obscures the vision of the drivers, disables the IR vision, and it really scares the $hit out of the occupants. It will also catch the tires on fire (they are foam filled , I believe), and will burn for a very long time. Foam filled tires are better than "run flat tires because they have no air to release - the same tires are used on armored transport vehicles like Loomis.


Save the lacquer thinner for the paint brushes. 87 unleaded is much cheaper, just stuff the bottle full with the styrofoam first.

P.S. Do you have Steal this Book? A friend of Obama's buddy Ayers wrote it


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

No, I used to have one that had a cover the read "electrically heated hotbeds for your garden" and it was much like "the anarchists cookbook" or "Anarchists James Bond"

I used to have them but have lost them somewhere in the moves that I have made. I do still have some records from, and packed with, my chemistry set.



Added: If you get one of those books that tell you how to make primary explosives don't use the quantities listed. Cut the batches to 10% of what it calls for and the reactions are much easier to control. Many of the recipes are downright dangerous and could easily lead to explosions.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

lol I like how the article was pitched towards a concerned citizen trying to stop a criminal who stole an MRAP. LOL at glitter idea. How pissed would you be if you were the driver and some prick put glitter all over your manly tuff MRAP?

In before DHS


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

Ok just for sake of discussion

I learned a LONG time ago a Freeway Grenade ( Jello Pudding Cup) in Chocolate or Tapioca on a windshield makes what we termed in the Army as a "****king mess" under the windshield wipers. Required stopping and wiping it off quickly or it dried, or cooked on in the heat. 

Easy to throw, easy to find, and if no target you still have pudding.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Again, the "gunner see, driver do" method counters all of your schemes. By the way most gunner's hatches also have periscopes. So they don't even need to open the hatch. At least, the ones in Iraq did. Cops might not be so lucky.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Seriously, best method is deep gravel/mud, and finding a way to roll it over. And if the budget is $50, you could do it so many different ways, with or without an explosion.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

But will it fit through the drive through at dunkin donuts, I think not!! Busted!!


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

SoCal92057 said:


> The author of the article, Justin King, is providing information about how to disable a MRAP which is a vehicle currently used by the U.S military. Although nothing disclosed is classified, this discussion serves no purpose other than to put at risk U.S. military personnel serving in harms way. Remember, the internet and therefore this forum is accessible worldwide.


Most police depts are getting them now. I saw one drive by my school the other day. It ruined my entire day. Your right these a military vehicles, but many police depts are getting them. Which is down right wrong! The police do not need military equipment. If you want military stuff then join the friking military. The state troopers in my state wear O.D. BDU's and that ticks me off as well.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

SoCal92057 said:


> The author of the article, Justin King, is providing information about how to disable a MRAP which is a vehicle currently used by the U.S military. Although nothing disclosed is classified, this discussion serves no purpose other than to put at risk U.S. military personnel serving in harms way. Remember, the internet and therefore this forum is accessible worldwide.


By the same logic, we shouldn't discuss ways to shoot or run an AK better, as that is the weapon most likely to be fired at American personnel, and puts them in harms way. MRAPs suck, and that's hardly a classified or well guarded secret. Regardless, they have the potential to pose a threat to American patriots and preppers, and that makes this discussion perfectly topical to this website. After all, the DoD, DHS, and DoJ regularly talk about the "threat" posed by Patriots and Preppers, and even use them as boogeymen in war games.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Alpha-17 said:


> By the same logic, we shouldn't discuss ways to shoot or run an AK better, as that is the weapon most likely to be fired at American personnel, and puts them in harms way. MRAPs suck, and that's hardly a classified or well guarded secret. Regardless, they have the potential to pose a threat to American patriots and preppers, and that makes this discussion perfectly topical to this website. After all, the DoD, DHS, and DoJ regularly talk about the "threat" posed by Patriots and Preppers, and even use them as boogeymen in war games.


No, he is correct. The MRAP if I'm not mistaken is still classified secret. And if you think there aren't active terrorists on this forum watching and learning as we teach them everything they need to know about survival, weapons, etc., you are mistaken. And articles like this one are available everywhere, with searchable keywords that will be on every terrorist tech teams list of hot words.

The good news is, no matter how good they get, we just get better.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I want one!


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Alpha-17 said:


> By the same logic, we shouldn't discuss ways to shoot or run an AK better, as that is the weapon most likely to be fired at American personnel, and puts them in harms way. MRAPs suck, and that's hardly a classified or well guarded secret. Regardless, they have the potential to pose a threat to American patriots and preppers, and that makes this discussion perfectly topical to this website. After all, the DoD, DHS, and DoJ regularly talk about the "threat" posed by Patriots and Preppers, and even use them as boogeymen in war games.


Your logic is faulty. The AK47 has been around for decades and there is little if anything about it not already written. A MRAP is a relatively new piece of military hardware not all the foes of America have faced or had to deal with. A discussion of the vulnerabilities of any equipment used by the U.S. military is inappropriate for patriots as the forum is public and not all the readers may be friendly. Would you also disclose the most vulnerable areas of body armor simply because U.S. police wear it? The issue of the militarization of our domestic police is something I am opposed to and another topic.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

SoCal92057 said:


> Your logic is faulty. The AK47 has been around for decades and there is little if anything about it not already written. A MRAP is a relatively new piece of military hardware not all the foes of America have faced or had to deal with. A discussion of the vulnerabilities of any equipment used by the U.S. military is inappropriate for patriots as the forum is public and not all the readers may be friendly. Would you also disclose the most vulnerable areas of body armor simply because U.S. police wear it? The issue of the militarization of our domestic police is something I am opposed to and another topic.


You also seem to be forgetting that when the US left Iraq, we left behind a very large number of MRAPs, and since then, a large number of those have been captured by ISIS. As for the MRAP being new, we had a few in '07 when I was in Iraq the first time. Any "wow" factor, or technological design secrets have loooong since disappeared. It's amazing how much you can learn when you watch stuff every day, and try and figure out ways to kill it. And, honestly, I haven't seen much in this thread that covers just MRAPs. The main ideas here seem to be getting it stuck, and obscuring the crew's vision, which are Anti-Vehicle 101. Haven't seen any "three inches back from the X, the armor can be penetrated by a _____"

On a side note, does the US still even use regular MRAPs? With Iraq closed, I know they tried to shift some to Afghanistan, but with piss-poor results, which is why they designed the much better M-ATV. I was Mech from '12 until early this year, so the only MRAPs I saw were ones that just sat in other unit's motorpools.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Alpha-17 said:


> You also seem to be forgetting that when the US left Iraq, we left behind a very large number of MRAPs, and since then, a large number of those have been captured by ISIS. As for the MRAP being new, we had a few in '07 when I was in Iraq the first time. Any "wow" factor, or technological design secrets have loooong since disappeared. It's amazing how much you can learn when you watch stuff every day, and try and figure out ways to kill it. And, honestly, I haven't seen much in this thread that covers just MRAPs. The main ideas here seem to be getting it stuck, and obscuring the crew's vision, which are Anti-Vehicle 101. Haven't seen any "three inches back from the X, the armor can be penetrated by a _____"
> 
> On a side note, does the US still even use regular MRAPs? With Iraq closed, I know they tried to shift some to Afghanistan, but with piss-poor results, which is why they designed the much better M-ATV.  I was Mech from '12 until early this year, so the only MRAPs I saw were ones that just sat in other unit's motorpools.


Yea, I've always heard vehicles are a almost a liability in most of Afghanistan.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Alpha-17 said:


> You also seem to be forgetting that when the US left Iraq, we left behind a very large number of MRAPs, and since then, a large number of those have been captured by ISIS. As for the MRAP being new, we had a few in '07 when I was in Iraq the first time. Any "wow" factor, or technological design secrets have loooong since disappeared. It's amazing how much you can learn when you watch stuff every day, and try and figure out ways to kill it. And, honestly, I haven't seen much in this thread that covers just MRAPs. The main ideas here seem to be getting it stuck, and obscuring the crew's vision, which are Anti-Vehicle 101. Haven't seen any "three inches back from the X, the armor can be penetrated by a _____"
> 
> On a side note, does the US still even use regular MRAPs? With Iraq closed, I know they tried to shift some to Afghanistan, but with piss-poor results, which is why they designed the much better M-ATV. I was Mech from '12 until early this year, so the only MRAPs I saw were ones that just sat in other unit's motorpools.


I am completely aware of the vast quantities of equipment left behind in Iraq, some of which is now in the hands of the terrorists in that region. That is why I carefully stated, _"A MRAP is a relatively new piece of military hardware not all the foes of America have faced or had to deal with."_ Think about the other potential theaters of operation where the MRAP has not been used. It is not necessarily the design secrets that some haji is interested in but rather the vulnerabilities of the vehicle. Some haji is not going to build a better MRAP but he certainly would like to know where the weak points of the vehicle are located and how best to disable it. Lots of forum members are concerned with their personal OpSec. My suggestion is we show the same concern about discussing ways to knock out or disable our own U.S. military equipment. I am certain most prior and current military personnel possess some level of knowledge that is best not spoken of in a public forum.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Could $50 buy enough alcohol to get the crew drunk? That sounds better than glitter.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

SoCal92057 said:


> I am completely aware of the vast quantities of equipment left behind in Iraq, some of which is now in the hands of the terrorists in that region. That is why I carefully stated, _"A MRAP is a relatively new piece of military hardware not all the foes of America have faced or had to deal with."_ Think about the other potential theaters of operation where the MRAP has not been used. It is not necessarily the design secrets that some haji is interested in but rather the vulnerabilities of the vehicle. Some haji is not going to build a better MRAP but he certainly would like to know where the weak points of the vehicle are located and how best to disable it. Lots of forum members are concerned with their personal OpSec. My suggestion is we show the same concern about discussing ways to knock out or disable our own U.S. military equipment. I am certain most prior and current military personnel possess some level of knowledge that is best not spoken of in a public forum.


The ideas talked about in the article will do nothing more then scratch the paint on the side. It will not hurt any of the people inside. Also I have never herd of any Haji using glitter as a weapon. I've always herd of them using IED's, and these are not just military vehicles every major city in America has one for their police department now.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

2 words= cutting torch.


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

You guys realize I wrote that with a serious sense of humor didn't you????


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

James m said:


> Could $50 buy enough alcohol to get the crew drunk? That sounds better than glitter.


Depends lol. If it was any of the guys I worked with you might get the driver drunk.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> 2 words= cutting torch.


More than 2 words= maybe with several hours and a plasma cutter, provided they decided to sit still that long.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Seriously, the only thing that will disable this thing is an EFP. Not explaining what it is, you can research it on your own.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

cutting torch.

you happy now? didn't specify the conditions just how to disable it under 50 bucks
10 minutes and "torching the drive axel or something and poof out of order now just a bunker.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Save the lacquer thinner for the paint brushes. 87 unleaded is much cheaper, just stuff the bottle full with the styrofoam first.
> 
> P.S. Do you have Steal this Book? A friend of Obama's buddy Ayers wrote it


melting styrofoam with gas and mixing is an OK procedure for doing bulk amounts - not too practical getting styrofoam down in a bottle .... for jellying gas directly in a bottle something like soap/detergent is a better ingredient ....


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I figured it was a multifuel /diesel type engine that powered it 
but if is gasoline then a person could possibly disable it for about 5 bucks with some old fashion mothballs not the newer ones got to be the original.

then again putting some limburger cheese on the manifold would suck too


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> I figured it was a multifuel /diesel type engine that powered it


It uses JP-8 like any other military vehicle these days. My guess is that the ones in LE hands are running off diesel.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

okay so it is basically a diesel


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

just dumb sugar or sand in the fuel even cheaper.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A tampon is an effective way to disable any fuel system. It will clog filters, lines and pumps. It does take time to work which is the only drawback. Two gallons of muddy water in the fuel tank will stop a vehicle fast and repairs take a lot of time and work. Sugar and mothballs take a long time to work but nearly as long to fix. Styrofoam works well too but it is hard to get enough styrofoam into a fuel tank to stop it quickly. A 50 gallon barrel full of AnFo detonated under a tank will disable the equipment until it gets righted again. (it won't do much to damage an armored vehicle but it will stop it.


----------

